# :: قاعات المعرفة الإنسانية :: > قاعة التاريخ >  ::: مدن لهــا تاريــخ :::

## ميمو المصرى

[frame="7 80"]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



سأستعرض معكم
بعض المدن التاريخية
تحياتى لكم مقدمـا
ميمـــــو


القاهــرة





الموقع: 

 تقع مدينة القاهرة على ضفتي النيل ، ويعود 

  تاريخ مدينة القاهرة إلى عصر الفتح الإسلامي  لمصر على يد الصحابي 
الجليل عمرو  بن العاص عام 21هـ

390م

.وقد تمكن من الإنتصار على الطلائع البيزنطية التى واجهته فإنفتح له الطريق
 الى رأس الدلتا ثم حصن بابليون الذى كان بمثابة العاصمة الحربية البيزنطية
 بمصر وقتذاك. . فإستقرت مصر بذلك ولاية إسلامية عربية تابعة للخلافة 
الصحابية بالمدينة المنورة ثم للخلفاء الأمويين بدمشق  ثم العباسيين ببغداد. 
وظلت تبعية مصر للخلافة الإسلامية زهاء قرنين ونصف قرن من الزمان وتوالى
 عليها أثناء تلك المدة ثمانية وتسعون واليا.

القاهرة
. وحدث أن إنتقلت مقاليد السلطة إلى أيدى العناصر العسكرية من الترك
 المسلمين الذين إستكثر الخليفة المعتصم منهم فى الجيش الإسلامى. 
وهكذا إنتهى عصر الولاة من العرب على مصر وكان آخرهم عنبسة بن إسحاق
 (852-856)، وإفتتح عهد جديد من الولاة الترك العسكريين وأولهم فى مصر
 يزيد بن عبد الله التركى (856-867). و ظل الحال على ذلك المنوال حتى جاء 
الى مصر وال تركى من النوع الغير المعتاد، هو أحمد بن طولون الذي اسس  
مدينة القطائع عام 256 هـ متأثرا في تخطيطها بمدينة سامراء. 

ثم استولى الفاطميون على القاهرة فأسس جوهر الصقلي قائد جيوش
 المعز مدينة القاهرة عام 359هـ, وبنى حولها سورا من اللبن على شكل
 مربع وطول كل ضلع من أضلاعه 1200 ياردة على مساحة تبلغ 340 فدانا. 

تميزت القاهرة منذ إنشائها بجمال مبانيها, فقد تناوب حكام الفاطميين والأيوبيين والمماليك تعميرها, فكانت على أحسن ما يكون. 

وظلت القاهرة على مر العصور في التوسع والبناء, لاسيما في عصر السلطان
 الناصر صلاح الدين الأيوبي. 



من المعالم التاريخية:

 جامع عمرو بن العاص والمسجد الأزهر, ولقد اشتهرت القاهرة على مر العصور
 بالعديد من المساجد, فهي أول مدينة يدخلها الإسلام في أفريقيا, وكان الاهتمام
 بإنشاء المساجد بها متزايدا لدرجة أنه أطلق عليها مدينة الألف مئذنة ومن تلك
 المساجد جامع السلطان المؤيد شيخ،مسجدالأمير قرقماس السيفى،مسجد 
السلطان الغورى،وتشتهر ايضا بالاسواق والمستشفيات والحدائق والمكتبات 
والمدارس القديمة لاسيما في عصر صلاح الدين الأيوبي،ومن تلك المدارس
مدرسة صرغتمش،  مدرسة تغرى بردى الرومي،مدرسة الأشرف برسباى،

مدرسة السلطان برقوق وغيرهم الكثير  . 

من أعلام القاهرة :

ففي العلوم الشرعية اشتهر الإمام الشافعي صاحب أحد أكبر المذاهب الفقهية 
عند أهل السنة, والليث بن سعد إمام أهل مصر وأبو القاسم عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله مؤرخ من أهل العلم والحديث. 

ومن علماء اللغة برز جلال الدين السيوطي الذي برز كذلك في علم الحديث والفقة والتفسير وعلوم القرآن, وابن منظور صاحب معجم لسان العرب والزبيدي صاحب
 معجم تاج العروس والمقريزي وابن هشام وابن حجر وغيرهم. 

كما برز بها من الأطباء داود الأنطاكي وموفق الدين أبو نصر المشهور بابن العين 
الزربي. 

وظهر بها كذلك من الرياضيين وفي الهندسة ابن الهيثم عالم الفيزياء والبصريات وابن يونس من الفلكيين. 

ثم العباسيين ببغداد. وظلت تبعية مصر للخلافة الإسلامية زهاء قرنين ونصف قرن 
من الزمان وتوالى عليها أثناء تلك المدة ثمانية وتسعون واليا.




..................................................  ..................................................  ..........................

بغداد




ترتبط نشأة بغداد بتاريخ الخلافة العباسية؛ فقد تولى العباسيون الحكم
 عام 750 ميلادي بعد سقوط الأسرة الأموية . . وفي عام 762 قام العباسيون
 بنقل عاصمتهم من دمشق إلى العراق وبنوا العاصمة بغداد .

أنشأها الخليفة أبو جعفر المنصور في عام 145 هـ على الضفة اليمنى من نهر
 دجلة، وكانت بغداد عند إنشائها مدورة ولها أربعة أبواب وصنع لها أبو جعفر 
سورين، ثم بنى قصره والجامع في وسطها.



كانت بغداد في القرن الرابع من أشهر المدن الثقافية والسياسية، ولقد بلغت 
في عهد الخليفة هارون الرشيد قمة مجدها، واتسعت اتساعًا عظيمًا ، وقدعُرفت
 بغداد  أيضاعلى مدار التاريخ بمكانة علمية متميزة، فقد أنشأ الخليفة هارون
 الرشيد بيت الحكمة وأتمه ابنه المأمون في القرن الرابع الهجري، وهي عبارة
 عن دار علم ومكتبة كان يقام فيها مجالس العلم، حيث يجتمع فيها عدد كبير
 من العلماء والباحثين بغرض الترجمة والمناظرات العلمية، وكان الخليفة العباسي هارون الرشيد ومن بعده المأمون يشاركان مشاركة فعلية في هذه المجالس.

ولقد ساهمت هذه المكتبة مساهمة فعالة في تطوير علوم الطب والكيمياء 
والفلك حيث كانت التجارب العملية والبحوث العلمية تجري على قدم وساق، 
وكان الخلفاء والأثرياء يبذلون جهودًا مشكورة في جمع الكتب النادرة ويسهلون
 على أهل العلم الانتفاع بها، كما أنشأ الخليفة هارون الرشيد في قصره مكانًا
 خاصًا جمع فيه الكثير من الكتب النادرة العربية وغير العربية، ثم جاء المأمون 
من بعده فزاد في ثروة هذه الخزانة حتى حوت ألوفًا من المجلدات، كما ظهرت
 في بغداد أيضًا خزانات أخرى للكتب وقد اطلق على تلك الحقبة العصر الذهبي .



 من المعالم التاريخية :


1- المدرسة المستنصرية 

2- القصر العباسي

3- المدرسة المرجانية وتعرف اليوم بـ (جامع مرجان )

4- خان مرجان

5- سور بغداد الشرقي وابوابه/ باب المعظم - باب الظفرية 
(الوسطاني) – 
باب الحلبة – باب البصلية

6-  تل حرمل

7- عقرقوف

8- المدائن (طيسفون)

9- بانوراما القادسية


سقوط بغداد:

مرت بغداد بأهوال وفتن عظيمة، استمرت فترة غير قصيرة وعم الاضطراب 
الشديد الذي أضر بعمرانها وظلت فترة تموج بالفتن، وضعف سلطان الخلافة 
العباسية وتدخل غير العباسيين في قيادة دفة الحكم.

وفي عام 656 هـ نزل هولاكو على بغداد وحاصرها واستمرت الحرب 
وحدثت فتنة داخلية انتهت باستيلاء التتار على بغداد وقتل الخليفة 
المعتصم وأولاده وحاشيته واستبيحت حرمات بغداد مدة طويلة وأفلت 
شمس الخلافة في بغداد بعد أن استمرت خمسة قرون، فكانت كارثة على
 العالم الإسلامي كله. ثم غزاها المغول  أكثر من مرة كان آخرها عام 803 هـ
 بقيادة تيمورلنك ففتحها عنوة وفتك بأهلها فتكًا شديدًا واستحل جنده المدينة
 أسبوعًا اقترفوا فيه من المنكرات ما تقشعر منه الجلود .

وفي عام 914 هـ غزاها الشاه إسماعيل الصفوي فظلت تحت يد الصفويين 
حتى انتزعها العثمانيون عام 941 هـ، ثم عاد إليها الصفويون عام 1033 هـ 
وبقيت بأيديهم حتى استردها السلطان مراد الرابع العثماني عام 1048 هـ .

أدت تلك الأحداث إلى انحطاط بغداد وضعفها وتأخرها في كل نواحي الثقافة
 التي عرفت بها بغداد حقبة طويلة من الزمن.

وفي عام 1335 هـ سقطت بغداد تحت يد الإنجليز، ولما اندفعت الثورة العراقية 
ضد الإنجليز انتزع الإنجليز من مجلس عصبة الأمم صك الانتداب الذي جاء فيه
 الاعتراف بالعراق دولة مستقلة بشرط قبولها المشورة الإدارية من قبل دولة
 منتدبة إلى أن تصبح قادرة على القيام بنفسها.

أصبحت بغداد عاصمة للعراق ولا تزال كذلك حتى الآن 

..................................................  ..................................................  ..........................



البتراء





تعتبر مدينة البتراء، عاصمة الأنباط العرب(والأنباط قبيلة عربية بدوية كانت
 ترعى الماشية وتتنقل من مكان إلى آخر بحثاً عن الكلأ)، اعظم واشهر 
المعالم التاريخية في الأردن، وهي تقع على مسافة 262 كيلو مترا الى 
الجنوب من عمان. وقد وصفها الشاعر الإنجليزي بيرجن بأنها المدينة الشرقية 
المذهلة، المدينة الوردية التي لا مثيل لها. 

قبل اكثر من ألفى سنة أخذ أعراب الأنباط القادمون من شبه الجزيرة العربية
 يحطون رحالهم في البتراء. وبالنظر لموقعها المنيع الذي يسهل الدفاع عنه،
 جعل الأنباط منها قلعة حصينه واتخذوها عاصمة ملكية لدولته. 
وتتميز  هذه المدينة بأسلوب بنائها المهيب وبالإبداع في أحواضها وسدودها 
وقنواتها.هذا التراث خلقه الأنباط العرب الذين استقروا في جنوب الأردن قبل
 أكثر من ألفي سنة، وسيطروا من محطة القوافل المستترة تلك على طرق
 التجارة في بلاد العرب قديمًا، وكانوا يفرضون المكوس، ويؤوون القوافل 
المحملة بسلع عربية كاللبان والمرّ المستعملين كبخور، وبالتوابل والحرير 
الهندي والعاج وجلود الحيوانات الإفريقية. وما تزال البتراء حتى يومنا هذا
 تحمل طابع البداوة، إذ ترى الزائرين يعتلون ظهور الخيول والجمال، لكي
 يدخلوا اليها في رحلة تبقى في الذاكرة طوال العمر.


وعندما كانت المملكة النبطية في أوج قوتها امتدت إلى دمشق، وشملت 
أجزاء من صحراء سيناء في مصر وصحراء النقب في فلسطين؛ فكانت بذلك
 تحكم فعليًا الجزء الأكبر من بلاد العرب                                                                                                                                            .


البتراء في القرن السادس عشر :


 كانت البتراء قد فُقدت تمامًا بالنسبة للغرب، ولم يكن العالم يعرف شيئًا 
عنها خلال الحروب الصليبية، إلى أن قام الرحالة الإنجليزي – السويسري
 "جوهان بوركهارت" بالكشف عنها خلال تجواله في أقطار الشرق العربي،
 وكان آنذاك يقوم برحلته من القاهرة إلى دمشق بعد أن ترك المسيحية 
إلى الإسلام ودرس العلوم الشرعية، بالإضافة لممارسة الاكتشاف والترحال
.ففي ذلك العام 1812، أقنع "جوهان بوركهارت" دليله البدوي أن يأخذه إلى 
موقع المدينة التي أشيع أنها مفقودة. وقد كتب في ملاحظاته ورسوماته 
التي كان يدوّنها سرًا.. "يبدو محتملاً جداً أن تكون الخرائب الموجودة في 
وادي موسى هي بقايا البتراء القديمة".وبالرغم من اكتشاف البتراء من قبل
 بوركهارت، فلم تحدث الحفريات الأولى فيها للتنقيب عن الآثار إلا في عام 
1924، تحت إشراف المدرسة البريطانية للآثار في القدس. ومنذ ذلك الحين
 أخرج التنقيب العصري عن الآثار من قبل فرق أردنية وأجنبية مناطق مختلفة 
من المدينة من تحت الأرض، وكشف لنا إلى حد بعيد حياة سكانها القدماء .

وهناك مئات المعالم المحفورة، من هياكل شامخة وأضرحة ملكية، إلي مدرج 
كبير يتسع لسبعة آلاف متفرج بالإضافة إلي البيوت الصخرية والكبيرة والردهات
 وقاعات الاحتفالات وقنوات المياه والصهاريج والحمامات، وصفوف من الأدراج 
المزخرفة والأسواق والبوابات المقوسة. 
ومن ابرز الأضرحة التاريخية فيها ضريح الجرة، وهو أعلى ارتفاعا من الآثار
 الأخرى وأمامه ساحة واعمدة منحوتة في الصخر، ولواجهته أعمدة مربعة.
 أما الضريح الثاني فيشبه الخزنة في طرازه، لكن العوامل الجوية أتلفت واجهته،
 والى الشمال يقع ضريح القصر. 

هناك أيضا الدير الذي يعتبر من اضخم الأماكن الأثرية في المدينة، يبلغ عرضه 
50 مترا، وارتفاعه 45 مترا، ويبلغ ارتفاع بابه 8 أمتار. ومن على قمة الدير، يمد 
الناظر بصره إلي ابعد فيرى الأرض الفلسطينية وسيناء بالكامل.

ولكن البتراء لا تقتصر على آثار الأنباط وحدهم، إذ يستطيع الزائر أن يشاهد على
 مقربة منها موقع البيضاء وموقع البسطة اللذين يعودان إلي عهد الادوميين
 قبل 8000 سنة. كما يستطيع الزائر أن يسرح بصره في موقع اذرح التي
 اشتهرت بحادثة التحكيم في تاريخ الأرض والتي تضم بقايا معالم من عهد الرومان. 

..................................................  ..................................................  ........................



القيروان










تقع القيروان في تونس على بُعد 156 كم من العاصمة تونس. وكلمة القيروان
 كلمة فارسية دخلت إلى العربية، وتعني مكان السلاح ومحط الجيش أو استراحة القافلة وموضع اجتماع الناس في الحرب. قام بإنشاء القيروان عقبة بن نافع رضي
 الله عنه عام 50هـ، ولقد لعبت القيروان دوراً أساسياً في تغيير مجرى تاريخ الحوض الغربي من البحر الأبيض المتوسط وفي تحويل إفريقية (تونس) والمغرب من أرض مسيحية لهجتها لاتينية، إلى أرض لغتها العربية ودينها الإسلام.

وتعتبر القيروان من أقدم وأهم المدن الإسلامية، بل هى المدينة الإسلامية
 الأولى في منطقة المغرب ويعتبر إنشاء مدينة القيروان بداية تاريخ الحضارة
 العربية الإسلامية في المغرب العربي، فلقد كانت مدينة القيروان تلعب دورين
 هامين في آن واحد، هما: الجهاد والدعوة، فبينما كانت الجيوش تخرج منها
 للغزو والفتح، كان الفقهاء يخرجون منها لينتشروا بين البلاد يعلِّمون العربية 
وينشرون الإسلام.





ولقد استطاعت القيروان أن تفرز طوال أربعة قرون متتالية مدرسة متعدّدة
 الخصائص أبقت على ذكرها خالداً وحافظت على مجدها التليد، وكانت المدينة
 آنذاك سوقاً للمعرفة يغترف من مناهلها الواردون على أحواضها والمتعطّشون
 لمعارفها، فطبقت شهرتها الآفاق وعمّ ذكرها كامل أرجاء المغرب الإسلامي.

وانتصب بها منذ أواخر القرن الثالث هجري (التاسع ميلادي) بيت للحكمة
 محاك لمثيل ببغداد في التبحّر في مجالات العلوم الطبية والفلكية والهندسية
 والترجمة وركّزت مقومات النهضة الفكرية والعلمية بالبلاد.


وقد ظلت عاصمة للبلاد وأحد أكثر مراكز الثقافة العربية الإسلامية تألقاً
 بالمغرب الإسلامي طيلة خمسة قرون من السابع إلى الثاني عشر للميلاد.

إن قيمة معالم القيروان وأصالتها وثراء كنوزها الأثرية وتنوعها تجعل منها
 أيضا متحفاً حياً للفنون والحضارة العربية الإسلامية، وما تتسم به معالم
 المدينة من أشكال معمارية فاخرة ومن تنوع في رصيدها الزخرفي ينم
 ويشهد في آن واحد على الدور الذي قامت به في تأسيس الفن الإسلامي 
ونضجه ونشره.

من المعالم التاريخية:


1-الجامع الكبير: ويرجع تاريخه إلى العام 836م ويعد محرابه وأرضيته ذات
 البريق المعدني وكذلك منبره ومقصورته من روائع تحف الفن الإسلامي.

مسجد ابن نيرون أو جامع الأبواب الثلاثة : وهو يقدم واحدة من أجمل وأقدم
 الواجهات المزخرفة التي يرجع عهدها إلى القرن الثالث ه التاسع م.

الفسقيات: وقد بنيت في العام 836م لتزويد القيروان بالماء ،وهي تشكل
 أهم التجهيزات المائية المقامة في العصر الوسيط.

ولا تزال المدينة تحتفظ أيضاً بعدد لكبير من مساجد الخطبة بالأحياء أو ببعض 
الحمّامات العمومية، وبأسواقها ومقابرها القديمة، وبالقسط الآخر من نسيجها
 الحضري الإسلامي.

وإلى هذه المعالم يضاف عدد كبير من المباني الدينية تعود إلى القرن الخامس
 عشر مثل: الزوايا والمدارس، ومقامات الصالحين، مما بناه أهل القيروان تخليداً 
لذكرى أعلام المدينة، وقد أضفت هذه المباني على المدينة صبغة المدينة المقدسة.


2-جامع عقبة بن نافعيعد هذا المسجد الجامع بالقيروان أبرز ما جاءت به العمارة القيروانية في الحضارة الإسلاميةبالمغرب العربي، وقد أسس سنة 50 ه، ويعود
 الفضل لزيادة الله الأول في رسم ملامحه وتخطيطه النهائي 220 - 226ه ،
 وهو يشتمل على 17 بلاطة وثمانية أساكيب، ويستمد تخطيطه من الجامع 
الأموي مع الاقتداء بمثال جامع الرسول بالمدينة.

ويتميَّز جامع القيروان، بالإضافة إلى معماره وتركيبه الهندسي، بالمحافظة
 على أغلب أثاثه الأصلي الذي يرجع إلى فتراته الأولى، وحسبنا للتدليل 
على ذلك أن نذكر المنبر الخشبي 284ه وهو أقدم المنابر الإسلامية التي 
سلمت من تقلُّب الأزمات، وهو مصنوع من خشب الساج، ويشتمل على 
ما يربو عن 106 لوحة تحمل زخارف بنائية وهندسية بديعة، تعبر عن تمازج 
التأثيرات البيزنطية وتوحيدهها في روح إسلامية.


3-البرك الأغلبية :

وتعد برك الأغالبة من أشهر المؤسسات المائية في الحضارة الإسلامية، 
وقد أقامها الأمير أبو إبراهيم أحمد بن الأغلب سنة 284ه، بعد عامين من العمل المتواصل، وتأنق في مظهرها وإبراز تفاصيلها الهندسية بما يتناسب 
مع مظهر عاصمته القيروان، وتعتمد البركة على ثلاثة عناصر أساسية :

- حوض للترسيب يبلغ قطره 34، وسعته 4000 متر مكعب تسنده دعائم
 داخلية 17 وأخرى خارجية.

- الحوض الكبير وهو يتصل بالحوض الأول عن طريق فتحه تسمى السراج، 
ويمتاز بأبعاده المترامية حيث يبلغ قطره 7ر127م وعمقه 8ر4 م ، ويشتمل على 64 دعامة داخلية و 118 دعامة خارجية ، وتبلغ طاقة استيعابه 000ر58متر مكعب.

الصهريج، وهو معد لتخزين ماء الشرب، ويسع حوالي 9000متر مكعب، 
إن هذه البركة الكبيرة بأبعادها الشاسعة ، إسهام تذكاري لمجد المدينة
 الصامدة وتجسيد لمعركتها القديمة ضد القحط.


من أعلام القيروان:


من أعلام القيروان الإمام سحنون بن سعيد تلميذ الإمام مالك ومؤلف كتاب 
المدونة الذي كان له دور كبير في تدوين المذهب المالكي .




..................................................  ..................................................  ........................



غرناطــه






تقع مدينة غرناطة جنوب مدينة مدريد عاصمة أسبانيا الحالية،وتتميز بمناخ 
غاية في اللطف والجمال ومنه اشتق اسمها، حيث تعني كلمة غرناطة 
(رمنته) الحسن والجمال .

تطل غرناطة على البحر المتوسط من الجنوب وعلى نهر شنيل كذلك ،
 تعلو غرناطة قرابة 669 مترًا فوق سطح البحر، وهذا سر جمال مناخها .

ولما دخل المسلمون غرناطة بعد الفتح الإسلامي للأندلس تم تأسيسها 
في موضع مدينة رومانية صغيرة تعرف باسم (ألبيري) ثم أصبحت عاصمة
 فيما بعد لبني الأحمر .

كانت غرناطة مركزًا إسلاميًا علميًا كبيرًا، وتعتبر واحدة من حلقات الحضارة 
الإسلامية في الأندلس مع المدن الأخرى مثل قرطبة وبلنسية ومجريط 
وإشبيلية وطليطلة وغيرها .

كما كانت غرناطة قبلة أنظار الطلاب الذين يفدون من الأقطار المجاورة سواء 
الإسلامية وغير الإسلامية، فعرف فيها المدرسة اليوسفية والمدرسة النصرية
 وغيرهما من المدارس، وكان من أشهرها المدرسة الرياضية التي أسسها الفلكي الرياضي أبي القاسم المجريطي عام (398هـ / 1008م)    .



ومن أهم ما يميز غرناطة كذلك مساجدها، حيث يعد مسجد غرناطة الجامع 
من أبدع الجوامع وأحسنها منظرًا. واشتهر استخدام الرخام في مساجد
غرناطة وكذلك البيمارستانات مثل بيمارستان غرناطة أو بيمارستان المدينة .

من المعالم التاريخية :

 1- قصر الحمراء(قصبة الحمراء)  : ويعتبر درة غرناطة وعنوانها وشعارها 
التاريخي الأول ، يكاد يكون هو المعلم العربي الأبرز في الأندلس راهنا. . 
بناه سادة الأندلس في العام 1238 وأول من وضع حجر الأساس فيه هو 
السلطان محمد الأول ابن الأحمر (1203-1273) مؤسس السلالة الناصرية
 .. ثم أضاف على البناء فيما بعد كل من يوسف الأول ومحمد الخامس . 
ومن بعدهما جاء خلفاء آخرون ليوسعوا ويحسنوا فيه ما ارتأوا الى ذلك سبيلا .
ويرجع سبب تسمية قصر الحمراء بهذا الاسم لأن لون حجارته حمراء  .
وقد زُخرف الى ان اصبح آية في الهندسة الفنية في اسبانيا. ولا يزال قصر 
الحمراءوعلى الرغم من تعرضه القصر الى شيء من الهدم والتحوير بعد 
سقوط غرناطة يبهر عيون الناظرين لما فيه من بدائع الزخرف والافاريز ذات
 النقوش العربية. 

2ـ البيمارستانات: تميزت غرناطة بعدد من البيمارستانات على غرار تلك
 الموجودة في المشرق العربي. فكان هناك بيمارستان المدينة الذي 
عرف ببيمارستان غرناطة وأنشأه محمد بن يوسف بن إسماعيل بن نصر، 
الذي تولى الملك بعد وفاة أبيه في عام 755هـ / 1354 م، وهو عبارة عن
 فناء أوسط تحيط به أروقة من بائكات ذات عقود مدببة في الطابق الأرضي
 وأعتاب خشبية في الطابق الأول. وكانت حجراته تفتح على الممرات التي
 تتقدمها كذلك امتازت واجهته بالتماثل والانسجام سواء من حيث زخارفها
 الفنية أو من حيث اشتمالها على النص التأسيسي للبيمارستان وكان يوجد 
في الطابق الأول نوافذ مفردة أو مزدوجة. 
والبيمارستان في مظهره أبسط من معاصره البيمارستان المنصوري ففي
 وجهته بعض النوافذ وفيها أقواس مزدوجة وفي الوسط باب وأسكفة يعلوهما 
كتابة تشبه أشرعة الفلك. ويدخل من الباب إلى ردهة مربعة الزوايا مستطيلة
 وفي وسطها حوض فيه أسدان جاثيان يشبهان مثيليهما في قصر الحمراء 
وينبع منهما الماء. وحول الردهة أربعة أروقة ينفتح فيها أبواب طويلة ذات 
انحناء على شكل نعل الفرسقد. وقد حول هذا المارستان إلى دار ضرب بعد 
سقوط غرناطة وحدثت به تغييرات مرات عديدة وتهدم ثلاثة أرباعه. كما كان
 هناك أيضا البيمارستان الذي أنشأه السلطان أبو عبد الله محمد بن المولى
 عام 767هـ / 1366 م، ووقف عليه الأوقاف. 

المساجد: يعد مسجد غرناطة الجامع من أبدع الجوامع وأحسنها منظرا لا 
يلاصقه بناء. ومؤسس هذا المسجد الجامع محمد الثالث، وقد أقام سقفه
 على أعمدة حسان والماء يجري داخله شيدت على أنقاضه كنيسة سانت 
ماريا، وإلى جانب المسجد الجامع وجدت مساجد أخرى مهمة مثل: مسجد
 الحمراء وعدد من المساجد في الأحياء المختلفة. 
واشتهرت مساجد غرناطة باستخدام الرخام كما عرفت بتجميل صحونها 
بحدائق الفاكهة وأقيمت المآذن منفصلة عن المساجد يفصل بينها صحن 
المسجد وكانت المئذنة عبارة عن أربعة أبراج مربعة وتتكون من طابقين 
ويحيط بها سور يزين أعلاه بكرات معدنية مختلفة. 
وحتى الآن توجد مئذنتان ترجعان إلى عصر دولة بني نصر - الأولى مئذنة 
مسجد تحول إلى كنسية هي كنيسة سان خوان دي لوس ريس، والثاني
 ببلدة (رندة) التي تحول مسجدها إلى كنيسة باسم سان سباستيان. 
الحمامات: يوجد من الآثار الباقية بالمدينة حمام واحد يقع في شارع كاليه
 ريال ويعرف بـالحمام الصغير، وهو يتكون من حجرة للاستراحة وخلع الملابس
 (تعرف عادة بالمسلخ أو المشلخ)، ويتوسط هذه الحجرة حوض (نافورة)، 
ويلي هذه الحجرة ثلاث حجرات مقبية موازية لبعضها هي بالترتيب: الباردة 
والحجرة الدافئة والحجرة الساخنة. وقد بنيت جدران الحمام من الحجارة 
القوية الشديدة الصلابة أما العقود والأقبية فمن الآجر .



..................................................  ..................................................  .......................


مــــــــــأرب





تقع إلى الشرق من العاصمة صنعاء بمسافة ( 173 كم ) ،  على    ضفّة وادي
 أذنه الذي بني فيه سد مأرب التاريخي وأعيد بناؤه في ا لثمانينات في عهد 
الرئيس علي عبدالله صالح،يحدها من الشمال محافظة الجوف وصحراء الربع 
الخالي ومن الغرب محافظة صنعاء ، ومن الجنوب محافظتي البيضاء وشبوة 
، ومن الشرق محافظة شبوة وصحراء الربع الخالي .

تسمية هـذه المدينة قديم جداً تعود إلى مطلع الألف الأول قبل الميلاد ، فـقـد
 ذكـرت 

فــي نقوش من القرن الثامن قبل الميلاد باللفظ ( م ر ي ب ) ، وفي بعض
 النقوش المتأخرة ظهر اسمها باللفظ ( م ر ب ) .

ويرجح ان التل الذي تقع عليه قرية مأرب اليوم هو مكان قصر سلحين الذي 
ذكره العلامة الحسن بن احمد الهمداني قبل الف عام، والذي ورد ذكره
 بالإسم نفسه في النقوش اليمنية القديمة .



وتفيد ‏الأبحاث ‏الأثرية ‏الحديثة أن ‏مأرب ‏العاصمة ‏لعبت دورًا ‏كبيرًا في ‏نشوء
 وارتقاء ‏الحضارة ‏السبئية،

فقد شهدت هذه الأراضي قيام واحدة من أعظم الدول اليمنية القديمة هي
 دولة سبأ التي بـدأت في الظهور في مطلع الألف الأول قبل الميلاد ، وقد 
شهدت في القرون الممتدة من القرن التاسع إلى القرن السـابع قبل الميلاد
 نشاطاً معمارياً واسعاً ، شيدت خلالها المدن والمعابد ، وأعظم منشآتها سد
 مأرب العظيم الذي وفر للدولة ومنحها صفة الاستقرار والآية الكريمة الدالة
 على تلك الحضارة قوله تعالى : " لقد كان لسبأ في مسكنهم آية " ..

وقد شهدت مارب ذروة ازدهار الحضارة اليمنية القديمة طوال المرحلة الاولى
 والثانية للدولة السبئية ويرجح البعض ان مارب لابد ان تكون قد بنيت في وقت
 ما من الالف الثاني قبل الميلاد ، اذ لايعرف تاريخ نشأت المدينة على وجة 
الدقة بالرغم من ورود اسماء عدد من الملوك السبئيين الذين اسهموا في 
بناء المدينة وشيدوا بعض مرافقها خلال العصر السبئي الاول في بداية الالف
 الاول قبل الميلاد. على ان نشأت المدينة ربما تكون قد بدأت مع بداية ازدهار
 الحضارة اليمنية القديمة في الالف الثاني قبل الميلاد .

وقد تحكم موقع مأرب في وادي سبأ بطريق التجارة الهام المعروف بطريق ا
للبان، وكان اللبان من أحب أنواع الطيوب وأغلاها في بلدان الشرق القديم،
 وحوض البحر المتوسط، وقد تميزت اليمن بانتاجها أجود أنواع اللبان وهو 
الذي كان ينمو في الجزء الأوسط من ساحله الجنوبي في بلاد المهرة 
وظفار، وقد أدى ذلك الطلب المتزايد عليه إلى تطوير تجارة واسعة نشطة
، تركزت حول هذه السلعة وامتدت إلى سلع أخرى نادرة عبر طريق التجارة
 المذكور.

‏ورغم أن ‏مأرب ظل ‏اسمًا يتردد في ‏المصادر ‏التاريخية ،إلا ‏أن دورها في
 ‏الأحداث ‏بعد الإسلام ‏كان ضئيلا، ‏فقد ذكرت ‏مأرب في ‏عهد الرسول ‏صلى الله
 ‏عليه وسلم ‏من بين ‏مخاليف ‏اليمن، ‏ونسب إليها ‏الأبيض بن ‏حمال الماربي 
‏الذي وفد ‏على الرسول ‏فكتب له ‏عهدًا وأقطعه ‏ملح مارب.‏

 ومن معالم مدينة مأرب :

- المدينة القديمة :تقع مدينة مأرب القديمة إلى الجنوب من مدينة مأرب الجديدة
 ، وكانت تشتمل على سور محيط بها يحتوى في داخله منشآتها المختلفة مثل
 المعابد ، الأسواق ، المنازل السكنية ... 

-مسجد سليمان :ارتبطت تسميته بالنبي سليمان الذي زارته الملكة بلقيس 
في ( أورشليم ) ،وهذا المسجد قد اندثر معظم سقفه وبعض أجزائه خاصة
 الغربية ، ولم يعد يستخدم للغرض الذي أنشئ من أجله .

- سد مأرب العظيم :يعود تاريخ سد مارب القديم كما يستنتج من قراءة النقوش
 اليمنية القديمة الى القرن الثــامن قبل الميــلاد غير ان نتائج الدراسة التي 
قامت بها البعثة الالمانية في احد السدود القديمة بوادي "ذنة"المنشأة "أ"ترى
 ان فكرة انشاء السد قد مرت بمراحل عدة وعبر فترة زمنية طويلة بين بداية 
الالف الثاني والالف الاول قبل الميلاد واين كانت البداية فان الذي لاخلاف حولة
 ان ســـد مارب معلـم ثابت لازم الحضارة السبئية منذ البداية مرورا بذروة
 الازدهار وحتى لحظات الانهيار ثم تصدع على اثرها.وهذا السد اشــهر اثــار 
اليمـن واعظم بناء هندسي قديم في شبة الجزيرة العربية وقد بني في 
ضيقــة بين البلــق الشمالي والبلق الجنوبي على وادي ذنة الذي تجري
 إليه السيول من مساقط المياة في المرتفعات المحاذية له شرقا على 
امتداد مساحة شاسعه من ذمار ورداع ومراد وخــولان .

- شبكة قنوات الري ( الجنتان ) :التي تقدر مساحتها بأكثر من اثنين وسبعين
 كم مربع ، تبدأ شبكة الري بالقناة الرئيسية الخارجة من السد ثم يليها
 مقسمات المياه الفرعية ، وقد كانت شبكة الري بكاملها مبنية بهيئة جدار 
تجري المياه في سطحه الذي شكل بهيئة مجرى ، وتصل إلى المقسم الذي
 بني بشكل إسطواني يقوم بتفريع المياه إلى ثلاثة اتجاهات .

- معبد عرش بلقيس ( برأن ): يقع هذا المعبد إلى الجنوب الغربي من مدينة
 مأرب القديمة ، ويبعد عنها نحو ( 4 كم ) ، وإلى الشمال الغربي من محرم
 بلقيس على بعد ( 1 كم ) .

- معبد محرم بلقيس ( أوام ):يقع هذا المعبد إلى الجنوب من مدينة مأرب 
القديمة على الضفة الجنوبية لوادي أذنة وهو بناء كبير وضخم ، تغطي الرمال
 معظم المنشأة المعمارية وبشكل كثيف .



..................................................  ..................................................  ......................


تدمــــــر






تقع مدينة تدمر على بعد 160كم شرقي حمص وسط واحة في بادية الشام،
 ترويها ينابيع كبريتية، وكان أول من سكنها الكنعانيون الذين عبدوا فيها إلههم
 (بعل)، وكان ذلك في الألف الثالثة قبل الميلاد، ثم استوطنها الآراميون 

بعدهم وقد أعطاها الآراميون اسمها ( تدمرتو ) أي الأعجوبة , أما اليونانيون و 
الرومان فسموها ( بالميرا ) نسبة إلى النخيل . 

وفي القرن الخامس قبل الميلاد أخضعها الفرس لحكمهم، ثم استولى عليها
 الإسكندر الكبير المقدوني، وكانت بعد موته من نصيب السلوقيين في سورية،
ولكنها بقيت بعيدة عن سيطرتهم السياسية الكاملة، ومع ذلك تأثرت بالفن 
الهلنسي. 

وعندما فتح الرومان سورية عام 64 ق.م، ظلت تدمر خارج سيطرتهم، حتى 
عهد الإمبراطور (تيبرسوس 14-27م)، عندما منحها الرومان لقب "المدينة الحرة"، 
ثم حازت لقب (مستعمرة رومانية)، وبموجب ذلك أعفيت من الضرائب، ومنحت 
امتيازات كثيرة مستفيدة من وجود أباطرة عرب حكموا روما في هذه الفترة. 
 وقد آلت تدمر إلى الهيمنة الرومانية عام 160م،فعمل جنود الهجانة من تدمر في
 الجيش الروماني لحمايتها.


وعندما استولى الفرس على سوريا في حوالي عام 260 م لم يكن لدى روما
 جنود احتياطيين للدفاع عن سوريا، فقاد أمير تدمر سبتيمياس أوديناثوس
 الفرسان ورماة السهام التدميرية لصد هجوم جيش الفرس الغازي وفي
 عام 262 م أصبح أوديناثوس قائدًا عسكريًّا أعلى لروما على الحدود الشرقية
. وبعد أن مات أوديناثوس عام 267 م تولت بعده أرملته زنوبيا زمام الأمور. 
وهكذا بدأت تدمر تتألق في التاريخ كدولة غنية لدرجة كبيرة؛ مما مهد لها أن
 تلعب دوراً سياسياً واقتصادياً في تاريخ بلاد الشام.
حاولت زنوبيا الحاكمة القوية ،بسط نفوذها على مصر ومختلف أنحاء آسيا
 الصغرى وقد أفلحت قواتها في الاستيلاء على أراض من أباطرة الرومان. 
غير أن الإمبراطور الروماني أوريليان ألحق بزنوبيا الهزيمة وأسرها عام 274 م،
 ودمر تدمر . لكن الإمبراطور ديو كليشيان الذي امتد حكمه من 284 إلى 305 م،
 أعاد بناء المدينة ، وظلت الحال على ما هي عليه حتى تغيرت طرق القوافل .
وقد انتهت دولة تدمر فيما بعد، وبقيت منطقة نائية إلى أن دخل المسلمون تدمر
 في السنة الثالثة عشرة للهجرة، وكان فتحها بقيادة خالد بن الوليد رضي الله عنه، صلحاً من غير إراقة دم.



من معالم تدمر :

ـــ قوس النصر : و له ثلاثة مداخل و تتبعه أعمدة يبلغ عددها 150 عموداً علو 
الواحد منها سبعة أمتار .

ــ المسرح : بناء نصف دائري قطر صحنه عشرون متراً و عد د درجاته 13 و
 طول منصة التمثيل 50 متراً بعمق عشرة أمتار و هي مزدانة بأعمدة رشيقة .

ـــ معبد بل : شيد في القرن الأول الميلادي و هو بطول 205 أمتار و عرض 310 أمتار يتوسطه هيكل و مذبح زخرفته رومانية . يحيط بالمعبد من الداخل أربعة أروقة
 .الرواق الغربي منها فيه 390 عموداً عالياً بقي منها سبعة قائمة , و في المعبد
 هيكل فيه محرابان يحتوي الشمالي منها على تماثيل الآلهة التدمرية الثلاثة 
الكبرى و سقفه مؤلف من قبة مزدانة بصور الكواكب السبعة .

 ــ معبد بعلشمين : بني عام 130 م على أنه إله الخصب و النماء و ما زال 
محتفظاً بحالته و رونقه . يرتكز سقفه على ستة أعمدة .

ـــ معبد نبو : عاصر كما تدل الأثريات معبد بل و كرس لعبادة الإله البابلي
 ( نبوبن مردوخ ) و كان هو كاتب الآلهة و أمينها . لم يبق من المعبد سوى 
أجزاء من الأعمدة و يبدو أن رواقا كان يحيط بحرم المعبد دون أعمدة  .

ـــ المدافن : (و هي ثلاثة أنواع ): القبور البرجية و تألفت من ثلاثة أو أربعة 
طوابق صممت في جدرانها غرف تضم الموتى . ثم القبور المنزلية وتتألف
 من باحة مربعة محاطة بالأروقة ذات الأعمدة , حفرت في جدرانها تجاويف
 مزدانة بالزخارف . النوع الثالث هو قبور الأقبية و هي الأوفر و الأغنى بالنقوش
 و الزخارف و يتم الهبوط إليها بسلم حجري و كانت أبواب التوابيت فيها تسد بتمثال للميت. 

نبع أفقا: ـــ 

 نبع صحي  يتدفق من مغائر قديمة تفيض بالبخار الكبريتي وتشعّه دافئا. 
وتبلغ درجة حرارة المياه 33ْ في الصيف والشتاء. وهذه المياه المعدنية، كانت
 منذ عصر زنوبيا وقبلها موئلاً لسكان تدمر الذين وجدوا فيها وسيلة للاستشفاء
 من كثير من الأمراض الجلدية والمعدية والمفصيلة . 
ولقد عثر على كتابة مؤرخة في عام 162م تتضمن عبارة التقدمة النذرية
 للإله العظيم زفس سيد الكون من يولدوا ابن زبيدة المتولي المسؤول عن 
نبع افقا. 
ولقد أثبتت التحاليل التي أجريت في باريس أن هذه المياه تحتوي على كمية
 جيدة من الكبريت والكلورور، وأنها غنية بالصوديوم والكالسيوم وبكميات أقل من المغنزيوم والبوتاسيوم والنيكل. 
وعند إنشاء فندق ميريديان في تدمر والذي أصبح أسمه تدمر الشام، تم تحسين
 موقع النبع لاستقبال زبائن الفندق، كما تم جر مياه النبع إلى أجنحة الفندق
 المستقلة.

ـــ قصور تدمر قصر الحير الغربي : يبعد 80 كم عن المدينة بناه هشام بن عبد 
الملك بين القريتين و تدمر على مربع طول ضلعه 70 مترا . قسمه الأسفل من الحجرالكلسي  والأعلى من الآجر المشوي , نقلت واجهته الأمامية إلى متحف 
دمشق . 

ـ قصر الحير الشرقي : على بعد 120 كم من تدمر و هو عبارة عن قصرين 
تحيط بهما جدران من الأجر و الجبس و الحجر و كان مركزاً لتجمعات زراعية
 هامة في منطقة قرية الطيبة الحالية و هي الآن محطة للراحة. 

[/frame]

----------


## ميمو المصرى

[frame="7 80"]صفاقس





مدينة صفاقس تعتبر  ثاني أكبر المدن في تونس. 

تقع على الساحل الشرقي شمالي خليج قابس، وذلك إلى الجنوب من
 سوسة بنحو 120 كم وتحيط بها مزارع الزيتون الفسيحة قد جذبت صفاقس
 كثيرًا من السكان من القرى المجاورة مثل قرية شرف وقلوس واللوزة
 وغيرها كما جذبت عائلات معروفة من سوسة والقيروان والمهدية ومن
 خارج تونس من كل من الجزائر والمغرب وليبيا بسبب تلك المزارع .
،ويميزالمدينة جزءان متميّزان - البلدة الجديدة والمدينه.
 يروج بعض الباحثين أنها ترجع في نشأتها إلى الرومان الذين استعمروا
 تونس قرونًا طويلة لقد احتلتها فرنسا سنة (1299 هـ، 1881 م) كما تعرضت
 للهجوم البريطاني في أثناء الحرب العالمية الثانية، وذلك سنة (1361 هـ ،1942 م) فاحتلتها بريطانيا سنة (1362 هـ ، 1943م) 


 وفي  سنة 1910 متم مد خط "قفصة" الحديدي الذي يصل إلى صفاقس 
، وقد خدم هذا الخط في تصدير الفوسفات.
 تم تطوير ميناء صفاقس بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية  بتوسيعه وتعميقه ،
 ويتميز هذا الميناء بأن حركة المد والجزر تساعد على دخول وخروج السفن. 

تتكون صفاقس :

تتكون مدينة صفاقس من المدينة القديمة الموجودة داخل الأسوار التي
 تتميز بكثافة سكانية عالية وتتميز بأزقتها الضيقة والبيوت ذات الطابق الواحد.
- أما المباني العصرية فقد شيدت بين المدينة القديمة والبحر وهي تتسم
 بتركيز النشاطات الخدمية. 

تتميز صفاقس بما يأتي:

ـــ نحت الحجارة :

تستعمل حجارة الكلس في الفن المعماري التونسي بصفة كبيرة و تكون
 منقوشة و ذات لون سكري أو وردي و تسمى "كذّال" تجلب من دار شعبان
 (نابل). و توضف في إعداد الأقواس و أطر الأبواب و النوافذ و كذلك تيجان 
الأعمدة مثل ما هو موجود بكثرة في منازل مدينة صفاقس .

ـ كما تصدر الفوسفات من أضخم معمل في تونس بدأ إنتاجه 1952م وأيضًا 
الإسفنج.
- تتميز صفاقس بأهمية النشاط الصناعي التقليدي مثل صناعة الصابون
 والصباغة وصناعات الجلد والأحذية الجاهزة
ـ يتميز سكان مدينة صفاقس بنشاطهم حتى أن منطقة صفاقس تعتمد
 على الزراعة بصورة كبيرة، حيث ان  ثلاثة أرباع سكان مدينة صفاقس
 يمتلكون مزارع زيتون لذلك فهي تشتهر بالزيتون الذي يأتي إليه التجار 
من كل مكان لرخص ثمنه بها وقامت عليه صناعة زيت الزيتون الذي يعد 
من أهم صادراتها بالإضافة إلى معاصر الزيتون.



..................................................  ..................................................  ..............



بعلبـــــك





تعتبر من المدن القديمة في لبنان،تقع على بعد 45 كلم من زحلة فوق أعلى 
مرتفعات 
سهل البقاع وتبعد عن شرق "بيروت" بمسافة (85) كم , وعلى مفترق عدد 
من طرق 
القوافل القديمة التي كانت تصل الساحل المتوسطي بالبر الشمالي وشمال 
سوريا 
بشمال فلسطين وبعلبك مكونة من كلمتين ؛(بعل) و (بك) ،وتعني في اللغة
 السامية 
 :رب سهل البقاع.




وقد استفادت عبر تاريخها الطويل من هذا الموقع المميز لتصبح محطة
 تاريخية هامة ومحاجا دينيا مرموقا. وبعد أن ملك الرومان المنطقة في
 أواسط القرن الأول ق.م. انشا الإمبراطور "أوغسطس" مستعمرتي
 بيروت وبعلبك عام 15 ق.م. ونظرا لأهمية المدينة على الصعيدين الاقتصادي 
والديني, أسس اوغسطس لمشروع عظيم يجعل من بعلبك واجهة دعائية
 تبرز صورة روما وعظمتهاوقدرتها بين صفوف التجار والحجاج الذين يقصدونها 
فينشرون تلك الصورة في أوطانهم. كان ذلك جزءا من سياسة الدولة في
 ترسيخ السيطرة الرومانية على المنطقة. وكان من ابرز نتائج تلك السياسة
 أن ارتفعت معابد بعلبك العملاقة التي يمكن اعتبارها من عجائب العالم القديم
, لا سيما وان العمل فيها استمر زهاء نيف وثلاثة قرون من الزمن وتعاقب على
 تحقيقه وتمويله عدد لا يستهان به من كبار أباطرة الرومان.
ومن ثم فتحها المسلمون سنة (16هـ،637م) في عهد عمر بن الخطاب
 " على يد قائده" أبي عبيد بن الجراح" رضي الله عنه .وعندما فتح 
" المعز لدين الله الفاطمي " 
مدينة دمشق سنة (361هـ، 972م) عين على "بعلبك" واليًا من قبله 
،وظلت تابعة للفاطميين سنة (468هـ،1075م) ، حين دخلها السلاجقة.
وفي سنة (570هـ،1174م) استولى عليها صلاح الدين الأيوبي ثم استولى
 عليها قائد المغول كتبغا سنة (658هـ، 1260م) ، وعندما هزم قطز سلطان
 مصر المغول في السنة نفسها انتقلت بعلبك إلى سيطرة المماليك ثم
 دخلها القائد المغولي تيمور لنك سنة 
(803هـ،1400م ) لكنها عادت إلى حوزة المماليك مرة أخري ، وظلت تحت
 حكمهم حتى سنة (992هـ، 1516م) ، حين فتح السلطان سليم الأول
 بلاد الشام. وفي سنة (1344هـ،1952م) أعلن قيام دولة "لبنان "وضمت
 إليها بعلبك.

من علماء بعلبك:

برز كثير من العلماء والأدباء في بعلبك منهم الوزاعي والمقريزي ومحمد 
بن علي بن 
أبي المضاء و خليل مطران.


ومن آثار بعلبك :

معبد "بعل مرقد – جوبيتير" :

"بعل مرقد" Baal Marcad هو اكبر آلهة "دير القلعة" والمعروف أن الشعب 
الفينيقي لم يكن يدعو آلهته بأسمائها لان في هذا وجوب الرد على المناداة
 وهذا ينافي الاحترام الذي خصت به الالهة ، لذا عمد أهل فينيقيا إلى تلقيب
 ألهتهم ببعض الخصال الحميدة.
فكلمة "بعل" تعني "الإله" أما لفظة "مرقد فهي مشتقة من فعل في اللغة 
الفينيقية معناه "هز" إن "ركز" وهو الأقرب إلى معنى "رقد" أو "ركد" بالآرامية
. هكذا فان "بعل مرقودي" هو الإله الذي ترتجف منه الأرض وهذا الإله على القوة الإلهية. أما في اللغة الآرامية فكلمة "رقد"فمعناها "رقص" وهكذا فان "بعل
 مرقودي" يعني "اله الرقص والطرب والغناء". فهو الإله القدوس الواحد 
مرقودي (Theo Agio Mono 
Marcodi) وهذا يظهر جليا في منقوشات دير القلعة ويذكر أن "بعل مرقد" 
اتخذ لنفسه ألقاب عديدة "كاله الخمر" و "ملك المآدب" وغيرها.

يعرف معبد "بعل مرقد" اليوم ب "القلعة" وقد قام على جانب منه دير مار يوحنا
 للطائفة المارونية مشتهرا باسم "دير القلعة". ويعد المعبد من ابرز الآثار
 المكتشفة في "بيت مري" ذلك أن حجارته قد تكون الأعظم نظرا إلى أن
 ضخامتها تشبه صخور وأعمدة قلعة بعلبك ، حيث أن قوتها وجدا المعبد
 صامد حتى يوحنا هذا بحالة جيدة.

قد تكون معابد بعلبك رومانية الشكل والزخرف. بيد أن من يمعن التحديق 
في تصاميمها وبعض تفاصيلها لا بد له من ملاحظة الكثير من التأثيرات 
السامية المحلية عليها. ومما لا شك فيه أن تلك التأثيرات كانت ناجمة عن
 تدخل مباشر من قبل الكهنوت البعلبكي في التخطيط كي تتوافق البنى
 الجديدة مع متطلبات العبادة المحلية, لا سيما وان الرومان كانوا يحرصون
 على عدم استعداء السكان المحليين في المسائل الدينية. ف"جوبيتر" 
الروماني لم يكن اكثر من غلاف ل"حدد" رب الرعود والبرق المحلي, و"الزهراء"
 الرومانية لم تكن إلا وجه من اوجه الالاهة آلام السورية, وكذلك "عطارد"
 الذي لم يكن إلا صورة لاله بعلبكي شاب كان يهيمن على الزروع والقطعان
 التي كانت تشكل ثروة بعلبك في تلك الأيام.

ومن اهم الاثار ايضا : قلعة بعلبك والمسجد الأموي وينسب إلى الصحابي 
الجليل أبي عبيدة بن الجراح.



..................................................  ..................................................  ................




اللاذقيــة





تقع على البحر المتوسط، أسسها الفينيقيون في موقع يطل  على ميناء 
طبيعي و 
أطلقوا عليها اسم رميثا .إن أقدم اسم لمدينة اللاذقية هو  راميتا، أو ياريموتا 
 كما وردت في رسائل العمارنة، وكانت قرية صغيرة مبنية على تل صخري
 تبلغ مساحة 
 سطحه حوالي هكتار ونصف. وأبانت الكسر الفخارية المكتشفة في التل
 أنه يعود إلى 
عصر البرونز الحديث 1600-1200ق.م. وكانت تابعة   لمملكة أوغاريت. وكانت 
علاقاتها 
الدولية مرتبطة بعلاقات أوغاريت وقد أصبحت مع الأيام مركزًا مهمًّا للتجارة 
في 
 ظل دولة أوغاريت في الألف الثاني قبل الميلاد ثم تحول اسمها لسبب 
مجهول إلى 
  لوكي أكني كما يقول الكاتب اليوناني فيلون. 


وفي العصر الهلنستي بعد الإسكندر أي في عصر السلوقيين 
أصبحت تحمل اسم لاوذكيّة أو لاوديسة تيمناً باسم والدة سلوقوس 
نيكاتور. وألفت مع أنطاكية وسلوقية وأقاما نوعاً من الاتحاد. وفي ا
لعصر الروماني 64ق.م-395م منحها يوليوس قيصر بعض الامتيازات
 وفي تلك الفترة اشتهرت بصنع وإنتاج نوع من قماش الكتان الذي لقي
 استحسانًا لدى وجهاء روما ، وتمتع 
أهلها بحقوق المواطنة الرومانية ..

وفي عام 20ق.م اعتنى الإمبراطور أوكتافيان باللاذقية فأمر ببناء مدرج 
على هضبة الطابيات. وفي عام 194م توسعت شوارعها وصار لها شارعان
 رئيسيان مزينان بصفين من الأعمدة. ومن المرجح أن القوس الكبير الذي
 مازال قائماً في نهاية أحد الشوارع، 
أنشئ في ذلك العصر. وفي العصر البيزنطي أصيبت اللاذقية بزلزال 529م
 هدم أقساماً 
منها فأمر الإمبراطور جوستنيان بإعادة إعمارها.
وفي عام 636م فتحها العرب المسلمون بقيادة عبادة بن الصامت الأنصاري
 والي حمص وعرّب اسمها ليصبح اللاذقية ، وصارت اللاذقية تابعة لجند حمص
. وكان العرب فيها ينتمون إلى قبائل يمنية، هي همدان وزبيد وسليح ويحصب.
سقطت بيد تانكرد الصليبي عام 1102م وبدأ صلاح الدين الأيوبي حملته لتحرير 
اللاذقية بحصار القلعة في تموز 1188م. ثم حررها ثانية الأمير حسام الدين
 طرنطاي في نيسان 1287م. 
تشكل المدينة مركزاً تجارياً للمنطقة الزراعية المحيطة وتشتهر بزراعة التبغ.
 وزار اللاذقية المتنبي وأبو العلاء المعري الذي حل ضيفاً على رهبان دير
 الفاروس  وتتحدث المؤلفات عن هذا الدير بإعجاب، وقال عنه ابن بطوطة 
"أعظم دير بالشام ومصر"


الآثار المعمارية الباقية في اللاذقية:

لم يبق من آثار الماضي سوى بقايا أبراج الميناء والقلاع وبعض القبور 
والحمامات والخانات، ومن أهم الآثار الرومانية، القوس المربع أو التترابيل
 في محلة الصليبة، وفي الجهة الشمالية من هذا القوس مازالت أربعة
 أعمدة غرانيتية تعود إلى معبد باخوس. ومن أشهر كنائس اللاذقية، كنيسة
 مارجرجس وتعود إلى عام 275م، وجددت مراراً، وكنيسة مارموسى الحبشي 
الذي مات قتيلاً سنة 400 م، ولقد أعيد بناؤها عام 1845م.   

قوس المربع في اللاذقية





من أقدم الجوامع التي مازالت قائمة الجامع المنصوري الكبير بني
 عام 607 هـ/1210م، ثم مسجد علاء الدين الخشاش المقابل لجامع
 الصليبة، بني عام 807هـ/31404، أما الجامع الجديد، فلقد أمر ببنائه 
سليمان باشا العظم عام 1139هـ/1726م وهو أكبر جوامع اللاذقية.
 ويمتاز بمئذنته الشامخة، ومحرابه ومنبره الخشبي المزخرف، وفي
 عام 1161هـ/1748 أنشئ جامع الميناء، أما الجامع المغربي فلقد
 انشئ على مراحل كان أخرها بناء مئذنته عام 1248هـ /1832م. وفي
 العصر العثماني، انشئت حمامات كثيرة أهمها الحمام الجديد وحمام 
القيشاني وحمام العوافي ولقد أزيلت، كما أزيلت أسواق اللاذقية كسوق
 الدمياطي وسوق البازار وسوق البيلستان، وكان كل منها يضم عدداً من 
الأسواق، ولم يبق من الخانات إلا خان الحنطة الذي بني عام 1139 هـ/1726م،
 أما الخانات الأخرى مثل خان إسرب وخان نور الدين فلقد تحولت لأغراض أخرى.

في العصر العثماني، تمت زراعة التبغ في اللاذقية وبخاصة "دخان أبو ريحة"
 الذي أصبح مطلوباً في العالم. وفي أواخر القرن الثامن عشر ألف تجار 
اللاذقية شركة تحت اسم "شركة تجار التبغ"، وكان مقرها "خان الدخان" 
الذي اصبح منذ عام 1982 
متحفاً لمدينة اللاذقية. وكانت الحكومة العثمانية قد حصرت زراعة التبغ في
 اللاذقية منذ عام 1874.



..................................................  ..................................................  ...................



تبـــــــوك






 تقع منطقة تبوك في الجزء الشمالي الغربي من المملكة العربية
 السعودية ما بين جبلي حسمى في الغرب وشرورى في الشرق 
تحد تبوك شمالاً القصائم وجنوبًا جبال رايس والهضيبة وفي الشمال
 حالة عمار المنفذ البري الذي يعتبر من اهم المداخل البرية للمملكة
 وتعتبر تبوك بوابة الشمال للمملكة العربية السعودية أهم مناطق درب 
الحجاج منذ القدم …فهي كف المحبة الذي يصافح قوافل الحجاج، ومواكب
 المعتمرين، وكل الوافدين إلى هذه البقاع المقدسة من جهة الشمال. 
على أرضها فرت جحافل الكفر وتبعثرت آمال الصليبيين .أخذت تبوك في
 هذا العصر حقها من النمو والازدهار.

 يحد تبوك بعض الدول المجاورة تتخللها بعض الاودية والشعاب وبعض
 السهول التي تحتضن اكثر محافظات المنطقة كضباء والوجه واملج 
وحقل والبدع وبعض المراكز التابعة لها كمركز المويلح والخريبة ومقنا وشرما.



يُعتقد أنها كانت جزءا من أرض مَدْيَن ودادان ، اللتين ورد ذكرهما في 
الكتب المقدسة، أوردها بطليموس في جغرافيته باسم "تباوا" وهي
 كلمة لاتينية تعني المكان المنعزل، لأن تبوك كانت منعزلة عن شبه
 الجزيرة العربية جنوبًا وعن بلاد الشام شمالاً.
 وقال آخرون إنها سميت نسبة إلى عين ماء في المنطقة هي عين
 تبوك إبان غزوة الرسول "صلى الله عليه وسلم" لها في السنة التاسعة
 للهجرة.

 كانت في مطلع القرن العشرين محطة نقل رئيسة على سكة حديد الحجاز
 ، ولكن دُمر جزء منها أثناء الحرب العالمية الأولى.


تتمتع منطقة تبوك بالعديد من المقومات منها السياحية، والصناعية،
 والزراعية ، قال الصادق المصدوق صلى الله عليه وسلم في غزوة تبوك
 ::(:  أن طال بك العمر يا معاذ سترى ما هاهنا قد مُلئ جنانا). كلمة حق
 قالها الذي لا ينطق عن الهوى صلى الله عليه وسلم وهانحن اليوم نراها
 وقد تجسدت على أرض الواقع من خلال آلاف المزارع ومشاريع القمح 
والشعير والفواكه والخضراوات بأنواعها وبكميات كبيرة ونوعيات جيدة .
وكذالك تتمتع بمقومات تجارية، وكذالك تزخر بالعديد من المواقع السياحية 
المميزة والتي لا يوجد لها مثيل في مناطق اخرى في الخليج العربي 
وليس فقط على مستوى المملكة والتي يمكن في حال استثمارها ان
 تحول المنطقة الى واحدة من اهم مناطق الجذب السياحي في المملكة 
اذا كان الله قد حبا تبوك بطبيعة متنوعة من بساتين وجبال وآثار.

توجد في تبوك أهم آثار موجودة في الجزيرة العربية:


- في الجنوب مدائن صالح ووادي القرى والحجر وهي من ديار ثمود وإلى
 الشرق توجد مدينة تيماء وما بها من آثار تغوص في أعماق التاريخ، وفي 
الغرب أرض مدين وبها مقابر قوم شعيب عليه السلام وأصحاب الأيكة.



..................................................  ..................................................  ..................




الحيرة






مدينة عربية تاريخية كانت تقع على نهر الفرات غربا بين مدينتي الأنبار
 والكوفة على مسيرة ثلاثة أميال من الكوفة، وتقع شمالها الآن كربلاء 
وجنوبها النجف والحيرة مشتقة من الكلمة الآرامية حرتا ، و معناها 
المعسكر و المقام مما يشيرالى أنها كانت في البداية معسكرا لهم كانت
 الحيرة عاصمة مملكة تعرف باسم: مملكة الحيرة إبان القرون الثلاثة 
التي سبقت قيام الدولة الإسلامية فقداستمرت الممالك العربية في 
الظهور في مناطق الفرات الوسطى والجنوبية منذ العصر السلوقي، 
وكانت اخرها مملكة الحيرة على الضفة الغربية للفرات، في منطقة 
الكوفة الان وكانت حدود هذه المملكة تمتد في بلاد بابل على الفرات 
إلى الخليج العربي .



 ويعتقد المؤرخون ان الحيرة ظهرت مدينة عربية في الربع الأول من 
القرن الثالث الميلادي، وقد اختلفت الآراء في أصل عرب الحيرة فقيل
 انهم من اليمن ومن عرب الجنوب من عشائر قضاعة والازد، وهنالك
 من يعتقد انهم من العرب الشماليين بدليل التشابه اللغوي بينهم وبين 
اللهجة العدنانية. وربما كانوا مجموعة متحالفة من القبائل العربية 
الشمالية والقبائل الكلدية التي استوطنت بعد سقوط بابل 
المنطقة نفسها، كما انها (أي مملكة الحيرة) سيطرت على المنطقة
 نفسها بحدودها الجغرافية – السياسية التي كانت تحت سيطرة مملكة 
بيت عديني عند بداية الاحتلال الفرثي لبلاد الرافدين. 

وقد اجمع المؤرخون، اعتماداً على المصادر العربية، ان سكان الحيرة
 كونوا تآلفاً من ثلاث مجاميع بشرية، هي:

1-اللخميون (آل نصر بن ربيعة): النازحون من الجزيرة.

2-العباد: من السكان الاصليين (أي من قبائل كلدة التي كانت تسكن
 المنطقة نفسها).

3-الاحلاف: عرب مهاجرون نزلوا في المنطقة، وحالفوا تنوخ والعباد.
 وكانت حقول القمح والنخيل بها كثيرة، وكان هواؤها ملائما لصحة السكان
 والزائرين. وكانت هذه المملكة تشغل إقليما يمتد بين مجرى نهر الفرات 
وبلاد العراق حول بحيرة النجف،وفي هذه القرون كانت الحيرة مركزا تجاريا
 هاما بين فارس والعراق وأرض جزيرة العرب، كذلك كانت الحيرة مركزا 
ثقافيا لنشر الحضارة الفارسية بين العرب قبل الإسلام. كما كانت مدينة
 حدود عسكرية عازلة تفصل بين بلاد فارس وبلاد العرب. كمملكة تابعة
 للفرس، كما تفصل بينها وبين حدود الدولة الرومانية في الشام، التي كان
 يقطن على أطرافها الغساسنة في مملكة الغساسنة التابعة للروم.
وقد استوطنت إقليم الحيرة في مملكة الحيرة في القرون الثلاثة السابقة
 لدخول الإسلام بعض قبائل العرب من قبائل تنوخ خاصة والعباد وقضاعة. 
وكان التنوخيون هم أصحاب المظال وبيوت الشعر ينزلون غربي نهر الفرات،
 فيما بين الحيرة والأنبار، وما فوق الأنبار، وكان العباديون هم الذين سكنوا ا
لحيرة وابتنوا فيها العمائر وكان القضاعيون ومعهم بعض القبائل من الأحلاف
 يقيمون حول الحيرة جنوبا وشرقا.
وكانت أول عمارة للحيرة كمدينة في زمن الملك الفارسي: "بختنصر" 
ثم خربت الحيرة بعد موته، وعمرت مدينة الأنبار بعدها -فيما يقال- خمسمائة
 عام. ثم عمرت مدينة الحيرة مرة أخرى على يد عمرو بن العاص وصارت له
 مسكنا، وظلت في عمرانها خمسمائة عام وبضعة وثلاثين عاما، إلى أن 
عمرت مدينة الكوفة ونزلها المسلمون فاندثر أمر الحيرة مع الزمان.
وفتح خالد بن الوليد الحيرة عام12هـ - 632م، وضعف شأن مدينة الحيرة 
في عهد الخلفاء الراشدين والأمويين، وزاد من ضعفها ظهور مدينة الكوفة
.وبعد انهيار دولة الإسكندر الأكبر منح الملك الفارسي أردشير مدينة الحيرة 
ومملكتها استقلالا ذاتيا عام 226م فتشبه أمراء الحيرة العرب بالملوك الفرس
 الأكاسرة، ونظرا لأهمية مركز الحيرة الاستراتيجي اشترك ملوك الأسر
 الحاكمة في العديد من الحروب قبل الإسلام، مع عرب الغساسنة حلفاء 
الرومان في الشام، إلى أن وحد بينهما الفتح الإسلامي، وأطلق قوتيهما في
 وجه الفرس والرومان معا بالعراق وفارس والشام ومصر والشمال الإفريقي
 كله.و لعل أهم تلك الحروب هي حرب ( ذي قار ) التي وقعت بين الفرس
 و بين العرب من بني بكر وشيبان بقيادة هانئ بن مسعود الشيباني ، و التي
 كان نتيجت
ها انكسار الجيش الفارسي ، و هي أول معركة انتصر فيها العرب على
 الجيش الفارسي ، حيث كانت مقدمة للفتوح الاسلامية و التي اكتسحت 
امبراطورية الساسانيين ، و يروى أن النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم كان قد
 قال عنها : هذا يوم انتصف فيه العرب من العجم.



..................................................  ..................................................  ............


خيبــــــر







تقع مدينة خيبر على بعد 170 كم شمال المدينة المنورة على منطقة
   جلها عبارة عن حرة عظيمة الاتساع متوسط ارتفاعها 850 مترا عن سطح
 ، عرفت بهذا الاسم منذ اقدم العصوروقد وردت عدة روايات في تفسير سبب
 التسمية لعل اهمها اشتهارها بحصونها وقلاعها، ذلك ان كلمة خيبر 
(جمعها: خيابر) تعني الحصن بلغة العماليق او العمالقة، وهم الأقوام
 السامية التي سكنت خيبر قديماً، وهم أول من سكن خيبر.


كذلك ورد اسم خيبر كأحد المناطق التي استولى عليها الملك البابلي
 نابونيد وكانت تابعة لملكه الذي ضم تيماء وديدان وخيبر، وذلك خلال 
الفترة من 555 إلى 539 قبل الميلاد، إذ ظهر اسمها في كتابات الاشوريين.
وفي عام 270 ميلادي و122 ميلادي زمن الامبراطور الروماني هدريانوس 
زحف اليهود على خيبر بعد دخول الرومان الى بلاد الشام

وتعتبر خيبر منذ اقدم العصورولا تزال واحة واسعة خصبة معطاء وذات 
عيون ومياه غزيرة تصلح تربتها لزراعة الحبوب والفواكه بانواعها وهي من
 أكبر واحات النخيل في جزيرة العرب وكانت خيبر من اسواق العرب 
المعروفة بهصر الجاهلية ويعرف باسم ( سوق نطاة خيبر ) وخيبر بلد 
سياحي لاشتهارها بالعديد من الأثار والمعالم التاريخية والمناظر الطبيعية .

و قد وقعت فيها غزوة خيبر المشهورة فقد سار إليهم الرسول صلى
 الله عليه وسلم في المحرم من السنة السابعة للهجرة ومعه الذين
 كانوا في صلح الحديبية، فصلى الصبح بخيبر، وقد خرج عدد من اليهود 
إلى مزارعهم فلما رأوا المسلمين هربوا إلى ديارهم، فقال صلى الله 
عليه وسلم "اللّه أكبرخربت خيبر إنا إذا نزلنا بساحة قوم فساء صباح
 المنذرين ". وحاصر صلى الله عليه وسلم يهود خيبر وقاتلهم قتالاً شديداً 
حتى تم للمسلمين فتح خيبر،وكانت نقطة تحول ، حيث أن الله سبحانه 
وتعالى وعد رسوله بها بالحديبية بالآية الكريمة ( وعدكم الله مغانم كثيرة
 تاخذونها فعجل لكم هذه ) يعنى صلح الحديبية وبالمغانم فتح خيبر .


ضمّت خيبر عام 1208هـ الى حكم الدولة السعودية في عهد الإمام 
عبد العزيز بن محمد بن سعود مع تيماء ووادي السرحان حين ضمت الى
 حائل بقيادة أميرها آنذاك عبد الرحمن بن معيقل.
وبعد سقوط الدولة السعودية الأولى استولت الدولة العثمانية على خيبر،
 ثم انسحب العثمانيون منها ليدخلها جيش طلال بن عبد الله بن رشيد بعيد 
عام 1269هـ، وبقيت كذلك فترة من الزمن تحت حكم ابن رشيد في حائل
، وفي اثناء حكمه ضاق الأهالي ذرعاً بالحال التي آلت اليها الأمور، حيث
 تعرضوا كثير لمضايقات، وعاشوا في فوضى، مع انتشار السلب والنهب
 والقتل وانعدام الأمن، فدفعهم هذا الى مكاتبة الشريف في المدينة المنورة
 لحمايتهم وابداء استعدادهم لمناصرة الشريف ان هو قدم الى خيبر،وبذالك
 دخلت خيبر، مجدداً، تحت حكم الاشراف تابعة للمدينة المنورة ـ وكانت قد
 دخلت للمرة الأولى تحت حكم الأشراف في عهد الشريف قتادة عام 579هـ،
 حيث شكلت خيبر حدوده الشمالية والقنفذة حدوده الجنوبية .

وظلت خيبر تتنقل تارة تحت حكم الاشراف وتارة اخرى تحت حكم ابن رشيد 
وأخرى تحت الحكم السعودي في دولته الأولى، حتى تأسيس الدولة السعودية
 الثالثة على يدي الملك عبد العزيز آل سعود، لتنضم خيبر لإمارة حائل التي
 دخلت هي الأخرى في هذا العهد في آخر صفر من عام 1340هــ، وقد كان
 ارتباط خيبر بحائل في تلك الفترة ادارياً فقط، اما في ما يتعلق بالنواحي
 المالية، فكانت مرتبطة بالمدينة المنورة، الى ان ألحقت فعليا بإمارة منطقة
 المدينة المنورة عام 1391هـ.




..................................................  ..................................................  ...................



حمـــــــــاه







إحدى مدن الجمهورية السورية، ترتفع عن سطح البحر حوالي مائتين 
وسبعين مترا، تقع في غرب وسط سوريا على نهر العاصي، وهي رابع
 أكبر المدن السورية. يمر فيها نهر العاصي ويقسمها إلى قسمين: الحاضر والسوق.يرجع تاريخها إلى ما قبل الميلاد. 
تشتهر سياحياً بنواعيرها الضخمة المقامة على نهر العاصي، والتي تعتبر 
أكبر وأقدم نواعير في العالم. 


ورد اسمها في التوراة باسم " حمت الكبرى " ، ويقال إنّ اسمها مأخوذ
 من اسم أول ملك آرامي لها كان يدعى "حماة " .. أو من اسم "حام" 
المدفون فيها ( في حماة اليوم مسجد يقال له مسجد النبي حام ، على
 اعتقاد أن " حاماً " نبي ، وأنه مدفون بجوار المسجد ) .

في حدود عام 1000 قبل الميلاد دخلت مدينة حماة تحت حوزة النبي 
داود عليه السلام وكانت تسمى في عهده مملكة صوية وكانت من أكبر
 المدن، فقد حارب داود عليه السلام ملك دمشق فانتصر عليه فلما بلغ
 توعي ملك حماة الخبر أرسل لداود ابنه يورام فوقع معاهدة صلح بينهما.
 ثم سار داود عليه السلام فملك حمص وجاء إلى حماة ونزل فيها ضيفا 
ومالكا، وكانت حماة فيما بعد تابعة لبني إسرائيل مرة ومرة أخرى تكون
 مستقلة. وظل الأمر كذلك حتى قضى بختنصر ملك بابل على بني إسرائيل
 واستولى على بلادهم وساقهم سبايا وقد خيم حول حماة وأرسل وزيره
 بعساكره الجرارة فساقوا بني إسرائيل وتركوا منازلهم خاوية على عروشها.

فتحت حماة بعد فتح حمص على أيدي أبي عبيدة عامر بن الجراح يعاونه
 خالد بن الوليد ويرجح أن ذلك كان عام 15 ه / 636 م ثم انسحب العرب منها
 لخوض معركة اليرموك وإثر معركة اليرموك استعيد تحرير أرض الشام كلها 
.وتأثرت حماة بوقائع التاريخ الاسلامي في العصر الراشدي ولاسيما بما نجم
 عن معركة صفين التي أحدثت خللاً عظيماً في التوازن القبلي في بلاد الشام
 حيث جلبت إلى الشام الشمالي وريف الجزيرة قبائل كلاب العدنانية وتصادمت
 هذه القبائل مع قبائل كلب اليمانية في أكثر من معركة خلال العصر الأموي
 وكانت معركة مرج راهط سنة 64 هـ/ 673 م حيث قسمت الشام بشكل 
اعتباري إلى دارين : شمالية لكلاب وجنوبية لكلب وفصل وادي الرستن بين
 هاتين الدارين وصارت قبائل كلاب سيدة الشام الشمالي وانشغلت طويلاً 
بالجهاد ضد الامبرطورية البيزنطية وقاومت هذه القبائل السيطرة الخراسانية
 على أرض الشام بعد زوال الدولة الأموية وظلت قوية خلال القرون الأولى
 للحكم العباسي وما ان ضعفت السيطرة المركزية حيث ظهرت النزعات 
الاستقلالية عند الكلابيين فتعاونو في الحكم الطولوني وكان لهم دورهم في
 حركات القرامطة ثم في قيام الدولة الحمدانية وزوالها بعد ذلك حيث 
ورثتها الدولة المرداسية الكلابية . 




..................................................  ..................................................  .



سامــــراء







مدينة في العراق كانت عاصمة العباسيين في الفترة بين (222- 263هـ) 
،(836 - 
876م).
لم يكن قد انقضى على بناء بغداد قرن واحد حتى عرضت للمعتصم فكرة
 بناء عاصمة جديدة، بعدما ضاقت بغداد بجنده الأتراك الذين أكثر من
 استخدامهم في الجيش، ولم تسلم العاصمة من مضايقاتهم، حتى أكثر 
الناس الشكوى من سلوكهم.
واختار المعتصم لعاصمته الجديدة مكانا يبعد 130 كم رأسا من شمال بغداد
، شرقي نهر دجلة، وشرع في تخطيط عاصمته سنة (221هـ= 836م) 
وبعث إليها بالمهندسين والبنّاءين وأهل المهن من الحدادين والنجارين
 وغيرهم، وحمل إليها الأخشاب والرخام وكل ما يحتاج إليه البناء.
وعُني الخليفة بتخطيط المدينة وتقسيمها باعتبارها مركزا حضاريا
 ومعسكرا لجيشه، ففصل الجيش ودواوين الدولة عن السكان، واهتم
 بفصل فرق الجيش بعضها عن بعض، وامتدت المدينة على ضفة دجلة 
الغربية نحو 19 كم، وكان تخطيط المدينة رائعا، يتجلى في شق عدة 
شوارع متوازية على طول النهر، يتصل بعضها ببعض عن طريق دروب
 عدة، وكان أهم شوارع المدينة بعد شارع "الخليج" الذي على دجلة 
"الشارع الأعظم"، وكان يمتد في عهد المعتصم 19 كم من الجنوب إلى
 الشمال بعرض مائة متر تقريبا .


وعُنِي المعتصم بزراعة القسم الغربي من دجلة تجاه المدينة، وشجع
 قادته على المساهمة في الزراعة، وحرص أن تكون عاصمته الجديدة
 مجمعا للصناعات المعروفة في عهده، واهتم ببناء الأسواق، وجعل كل
 تجارة منفردة مثلما هو الحال في أسواق بغداد، وجعل شارع الخليج 
الذي على دجلة رصيفًا ومرسى لسفن التجارة.

وكانت المدينة الجديدة جميلة بقصورها الضخمة ومبانيها الرائعة وشوارعها 
المتسعة، ومسجدها الجامع وغيره من المساجد، فدعيت بـ"سُرّ مَن رأى"،
 وزاد إقبال الناس على السكنى بها.
وقد اتخذها عاصمة للخلافة بدلا من بغداد ، وبقيت كذلك حتى عهد الخليفة
 المعتمد(256 - 279 هـ) ،(869 - 892 م) الذي أعاد لبغداد مكانتها يصل عدد
 سكانها إلى أكثر من مائة ألف نسمة،و قد خربت على يد المغول فسميت
 ساء من رأى.

وتكشف الآثار الباقية من سامراء عن مدى التقدم العمراني والحضاري
 الذي كانت عليه الخلافة العباسية في القرن الثالث الهجري.




..................................................  ..................................................  ..........



عسقــلان






على الرغم من ان مدينة عسقلان الفلسطينية هي اليوم مدينة لا تعد من
 المدن التي تطبق شهرتها الآفاق الا أنها كانت ذات يوم يعود لحوالي عام
 3500 قبل الميلاد واحدة من كبرى موانىء البحر المتوسط.
تقع على شاطئ البحر الأبيض المتوسط على بعد 21 كم شمال مدينة غزة
 ،تعد مدينة عسقلان من أقدم مدن فلسطين، وقد دلت الحفريات المكتشفة
 على أنها كانت مأهولة منذ العصر الحجري الحديث في عصور ما قبل التاريخ،
 لقد عثر على بقايا أكواخ دائرية يتراوح قطرها ما بين متر إلى متر ونصف 
على شكل أجراس ، كما عثر على أدوات مصنوعة من العظم وأواني حجرية
 وزينات صدفية وبقايا هياكل حيوانات .


ـ عرفت مدينة عسقلان باسم اشقلون Aseckalon منذ أقدم العصور التاريخية،
 وقد ظهر اسمها مكتوبا لاول مرة في القرن التاسع عشر في الكتابات 
الفرعونية، كما ظهرت في رسائل تل العمارنة المصرية التي تعود إلى 
القرن الرابع عشر قبل الميلاد، واستمر حتى العصر الهليني 232 - 64 ق.م
 . إلى إن تحول إلى اشكلون واستمر حتى الفتح الإسلامي، وورد كذلك في
 كل المصادر التاريخية .
ـ  أما لفظ عسقلان فطبقا لما ورد في لسان العرب يعني أعلى الرأس كما 
جاء فيه إنها بمعنى الأرض الصلبة المائلة إلى البياض . وقد ورد أن اسم
 عسقلان هو عربي كنعاني الأصل بمعنى المهاجرة .

وقد كانت مدينة عسقلان هيلينية مزدهرة ذائعة الصيت في إقامة عبادات
 وطقوس دينية، واحتفالات خاصة بالمبارايات المختلفة، ومزارا مباشرا لآلهة
 أفروديت، وكانت في الفترة المسيحية مقرا لأسقفية (مقبرة الثلاثة الأشقاء
 المصريين الشهداء) .
كان الملك الآشوري بلاصر أول من هاجم عسقلان في حملته على فلسطين
 سنة 731 ق.م. ولم ينته الحكم الآشوري لعسقلان إلا على يد نبوخذ نصر 
( 602 – 562 ق.م .) 
ـ استولى الإسكندر المقدوني على مدينة عسقلان سنة 332 ق.م . وسرعان 
ما تنافس عليها ورثته في الحكم فخضعت المدينة تارة للبطالمة وتارة أخرى
 للسلوقيين .



..................................................  ..................................................  ...................[/frame]

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم

موضوعك رائع يا ميمو .. انا القيت نظرة سريعة عليه بس فكرته رائعة جدا ..

شكرا يا محمد على المجهود ..

بارك الله فيك.

----------


## ميمو المصرى

أهلا بيكى يا إيميرالد
الحمد لله إن الموضوع عجبك
ربنا يبارك فيكى
تحياتى ليكى

----------


## قلب مصر

موضوع رائع رائع رائع يا ميمو
حقيقي معلومات غاية فى الروعة 
مش عارفة اقولك ايه
فعلا مميز في كل حاجة 
الف شكر على الموضوع الجميل  :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## دعاء الكروان

ماشاء الله عليك يا ميمو ...... موضوووووووووووع رائع 
ومعلومات جميلة 
بارك الله فيك .

----------


## رحال اسكندراني

*الله عليك يا ميمو .. موضوع رائع ومتميز .. ومجهود اروع .. 
تفضل بقبول فائق احترامي .. وتحياتي لك..*

----------


## ميمو المصرى

> موضوع رائع رائع رائع يا ميمو
> حقيقي معلومات غاية فى الروعة 
> مش عارفة اقولك ايه
> فعلا مميز في كل حاجة 
> الف شكر على الموضوع الجميل




أختى الكبيرة الغالية جدا
أم يوسف
ألف ألف شكر للتواجد يا أم يوسف
جزاكى الله ألف خير والله

----------


## reizk

موضوعك رائع يا ميمو

----------


## سمل ودالولياب

الله من ارض النوبة وجمالها وطيب هوائها وروعة ساكنيها قداثرت المكامن يافتي وحركت احلي الذكريات واذكرقول الدكتورطارق منان وهويلقيـــى---
نوبيون مازلنا لنا لغة حضارية 
الايا شمس نوبتنا افيضى الضوءسحريا
ومس اقرو ندوزنهانوزعهاعلي الامصار
نبيون مازلنا برغم صعوبة المشـوار
حلفـا المحـس السـكوت ----جيل الحضـــارات احفاد سـيسا وبعانخـي 
يكفي عندماسؤيل الاستاوردي ان لم تكن سودانيا ماذاتمنيت ان تكون فرد نوبيا نوبيا نوبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي ا
ومن لم يعرف النوبين ليدخل الي التاريخ ويعرفهم
سمل ود الولياب ولاية الشمالية ارض النوبة   سودان

----------

